# 22 Mirro Canner not jiggling



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I canned beets last night in the canner and the weight never jiggled. I had it at 15 lbs, due to my elevation.
What have others found? Google links say this is a problem with no jiggles, but no definite answers as to if it is okay and if so, when to start timing.
Any recommendations or preferably a reliable resource to get an answer.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Check to see if the exhaust stem is clear. 
Then, try on a diffrent heat sourse to see if more BTU's are needed.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

7thswan said:


> Check to see if the exhaust stem is clear.
> Then, try on a diffrent heat sourse to see if more BTU's are needed.


Yup.. This ^^^^

And also make sure there's nothing inside the little pocket on the weight itself.. If some kind of gooey substance is there it might act as a seal.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I had this happen once. Check to see if the vent tube (the stem-thing that the weight sits on) is screwed down tight on the lid. Mine was loose and when tightened, I never had another problem.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I did both of those suggestions before I started canning. Has anyone else had this problem, OR,
After the 10 minute venting, and putting the weight on, approximately how long did it take for the pressure to build up and then the weight jiggle?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you used this canner on your range before with no problems? Reason I ask is that the Mirros tend to spin and hiss rather than jiggle and those inexperienced with them can be confused by the terms and don't recognize that as "jiggling". And a new range can cause the problem too.

But if there was no activity at all, no hissing, no steam escaping in any way during the processing then either there is something wrong with the canner itself and it can be dangerous to use without repair OR there was not nearly enough heat. 

And yes, other have had that same problem and that lack of sufficient heat is often the cause when someone asks this question. The heat can be high enough to cause the canner to steam vent ok but still not be high enough to cause the weight to do its thing. Not all ranges will generate enough heat and glass top stoves that have burners that cycle off and on can keep the canner from ever reaching full pressure.


Edited to add: also how much water was in the canner?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, it was the same stove. The only difference was that I used the 15 pound weight due to altitude (1507 feet). I put in 2 quarts of water as recommended in the instructions.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I had a jiggle canner at one time and never was sure if the jiggle thing was really working right so went back to the canner with the gauge. Just my preference..hope things work out for you...


----------



## MH8675309 (Feb 18, 2015)

We had he heat too high and it wouldnt giggle until the heat was turned down.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

love my canners, with both the gauge and weights.( I Started to type "jiggler")


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Finally talked with Wearever ??? company that does the guarantee and customer service for Mirro. She said that my model just hisses when up to pressure. If you touch the weight (not with your hand, but maybe a wooden spoon, it should release some pressure when it is up to pressure. I found out that they do not make the Mirro's here but rather in China.
the model number is on the bottom of the canner...Mine is M-0522. On there also is the date of manufacture. It has a 5 and underneath that is 59 so it was made In May of 1959. Just information for others who may have the same model. Their phone number is 1-800-527-7727 if you have questions.


----------



## Rain23 (Aug 27, 2015)

arrocks said:


> Have you used this canner on your range before with no problems? Reason I ask is that the Mirros tend to spin and hiss rather than jiggle and those inexperienced with them can be confused by the terms and don't recognize that as "jiggling". And a new range can cause the problem too.
> 
> But if there was no activity at all, no hissing, no steam escaping in any way during the processing then either there is something wrong with the canner itself and it can be dangerous to use without repair OR there was not nearly enough heat.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for adding this! When we got our canner I babysat it for -- well, longer than a normal sane person would -- waiting for it to "jiggle" while it spun and hissed and scared the cats and my husband clear across the house. Finally I called the 800 number and the nice lady said in a southern accent "Honey, calm down now. Is it spinnin' and spittin'?" I told her it was, and I was around a corner peeking at it from cover. She laughed and said she wished they would fix the instruction book so folks would stop cooking their canned goods into puree waiting for the top to jiggle. So now when my canner acts like an angry cat with a balance problem I know it's doing as intended and I get great loads of pintos and soups and stew for winter put up. 

Sigh. Canning is much more of an adventure than I had anticipated. That's why I love reading on this forum. Learn something new every single time, and my little disasters give someone else a grin.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> So now when my canner acts like an angry cat with a balance problem I know it's doing as intended


That is a great description of a Mirro weight's action!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

What a lot of people do not understand is to Jiggle, spin, spit or what ever should only happen a few times per minute----not steady.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think the lack of updating their instructions is very poor PR. And, if the thing doesn't jiggle, how do you know when it is actually up to pressure. If someone times it too early, then there is the chance of spoiled food and dead people. I'd think the company would want to minimize the liability.

I ended up throwing out my things that I did when there was no jiggle. I think I'll buy another one, but not Mirro.

thanks, everyone for your input.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My All American hs gauge, the the 5-10-15 weight and they work exactly together. I changed to gas stove--from my glass top just for this reason. I have the knob marked so I know the setting when temp is reached. I just set the timer--and pretty much walk away (i have 2 AA and one Mirror) and I seldom use the M.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an old mirro that the neighbor bought me at a yard sale. 
I use it very successfully on a flat top glass stove. My flat top has a 12 inch burner so i can see the ring when the canner is sitting there. 
I let it vent for 10 minutes, i put my weight on, when it begins to jiggle, i turn my stove down to 4 (med low). Then i start my timer

My canner goes crazy if the heat is too high

Also it will make a squealing sound if i try to put the lid on hot. If i am doing two batches, i put the lid under cold water between the batches to cool it and the gasket down.


----------



## Linda Lou2 (May 4, 2020)

Help! Is the red dot thing on the handle supposed to pop up after I put on the weight?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Linda Lou2 said:


> Help! Is the red dot thing on the handle supposed to pop up after I put on the weight?


What brand and model of canner are you using? I have 2 Mirro canners and neither has a red dot on the handle.
My electric pressure cooker does have a red button which is supposed to come up.
Pictures would help too.


----------



## Linda Lou2 (May 4, 2020)

Sorry, I was right in the middle of it all and rather panicked. Of course it would have helped if I would have included my canner’s specs! It is a Mirro 16 quart pressure canner. Made 8/2016. The red pin is located on one of it’s two handles. The manual didn’t mention that pin. There is also an over pressure button in the lid that is supposed to release if there’s too much pressure that is red also. But I was getting very worried when this pin in the handle went up. I was canning of all things hamburger for the first time in a new canner and using it for the first time.
The manual is horrible. I wound up stopping and tightening the pressure pin. Started over at zero time and just kept going.
I didn’t mention that I also was worried about “no jiggle” ! I was having released pressure and spinning approx every 30 seconds! Scared the pants off me! Thank god I read the post about that here!
Thank you for responding! I posted a few pictures of the canner. I am thrilled that my hamburger did can ok, even with the extended time!


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

The button is part of a safety lock that keeps anyone from opening the canner while it's under pressure. So, once you vented the steam and put the weight on the tube, the pressure should start to build, and the button should come up.
Once the canner cools and pressure drops, so should the button; but, just to be safe, you should still wait 5 minutes and remove the weight before opening the lid. 
On my older 22 quart Mirro, the button is silver and on the lid itself, but on my Innova pressure cooker, the button is red and on the handle.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's called "spring safety device". I'm glad you figured out what was wrong with it because the online manual says what it is and what it does, nothing more.

One of the nuts on the inside of the lid on my electric cooker was loose when I bought the unit. That caused a release of steam and kept the unit from pressurizing! I was ready to return it to the store and fire off a real nasty email when the mechanic looked at it. He tightened the nut and it has worked great since. Quality control in China has really slipped since they are the only place that makes most of those products.

My grandma used an old Presto unit which had a weight and "jiggler" so I knew what sounds to listen for, after having helped her for many years. There are youtube videos with the sound and action of different "jigglers". Instructional videos are one of the benefits of the internet. I wish I had a recording of Grandma canning and making jelly.


----------



## Linda Lou2 (May 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for your replies. Makes sense after thinking about it. I am canning again today and feeling much more confident! Am having a well deserved coffee while waiting for it to steam up it’s 10 minutes and put on the weight. Feel like I know what is going on and what to expect this time. Thanks again. This is a great site.


----------



## KJC (Jul 18, 2020)

I don’t generally use these sites; however this particular discussion has been extremely helpful on many levels. I wanted to can salmon, and was a bit hesitant. I read the manual at least five times, going over all the safety features. (The directions are poor to say the least). I had all the same questions, the red button on the handle popped up, and I was trying to figure out if it was OK, then I waited and waited for the “jiggling” that never happened, when I saw some steam released from the underside I figured it was up to pressure. Mine really doesn’t make much of a sound at all, other than the slight sound of jars rocking and if I come close I can hear the “slight hissing”. Thank you everyone for the good questions and answers, they have been most helpful. Regards


----------



## Robersus (Aug 13, 2020)

I am worried that the water will boil away while I'm waiting for the jiggling. I could hear it boiling inside, waited ten min after steam appeared, then added the weight. There was no sign the weight would ever respond. I do have a glass top stove. Is there any chance the kettle would boil dry?


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

If you're following the instructions with the right water level, it won't boil dry. If the venting (jiggling) slows down while it's still on heat, that might be an indication the water is getting low. As long as you have that going on, you're fine.


----------



## GardenerGirl123 (Sep 8, 2020)

would anybody be able to show a video of the Mirro jiggling hissing or whatever it is "supposed" to do when it is at correct pressure please? I used a presto canner for many years with no issues and I bought this new mirro and it doesn't do anything much except let steam escape thru the weight occasionally. How do I know if it's too much heat if it isn't rocking and only letting out steam? Why couldn't they just make a normal weight that sits on top and rocks? It is SO frustrating. What's worse is my brother went out and bought me a TFAL 16 qrt canner and I swear to God it could be an exact smaller twin of my 22 qrt Mirro! Please help! My freezer is full and I cannot add any more vinegar to any more foods to pickle before I end up looking pickled myself. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

Not to hy jack this thread but I just installed the Mirro vent and the Mirro 5-10-15 pound system on 3 old pre war canners . I have a National #7 a Kwick Kook #7 and a Maid of Honor # 7 . They all had the original steam petcock 15 pound weight and gauge.The manufacturer won't advise you to do this but these OLD Made in the USA canners are all tapped for the same thread on the vent post so it's do able .I trust these canner's way more than all the Chinese stuff. Well I just canned some doves this weekend and it was my first go with the Mirro system. I vented for over 10 minutes and placed the 15 lb weight on the vent. I am using a Camp Chef 3 burner propane stove outside on the patio. When it started spitting I turned the heat down as far as I could without the burner going out and it slowed down some but it still was spitting more than the owners manual directed ! I had to go 75 minutes and I still had plenty of water leftover when done . The gauge read 10 psi the entire time and I liked it way better than the old petcock . Now I don't have to rubberneck as much and watch the gauge and moderate the temp like I did before. Make sure you have the correct amount of water so it doesn't go dry !!


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

GardenerGirl123 said:


> would anybody be able to show a video of the Mirro jiggling hissing or whatever it is "supposed" to do when it is at correct pressure please? I used a presto canner for many years with no issues and I bought this new mirro and it doesn't do anything much except let steam escape thru the weight occasionally. How do I know if it's too much heat if it isn't rocking and only letting out steam? Why couldn't they just make a normal weight that sits on top and rocks? It is SO frustrating. What's worse is my brother went out and bought me a TFAL 16 qrt canner and I swear to God it could be an exact smaller twin of my 22 qrt Mirro! Please help! My freezer is full and I cannot add any more vinegar to any more foods to pickle before I end up looking pickled myself. Sorry for the rant.


They have Utube videos showing Mirro just google it.


----------

